# Neuer Laptop-Rucksack



## DarthLAX (24. September 2012)

Hallo Leutz 

  hab mal wieder eine Sache.

  Und zwar:

  Ich benötige einen - neuen - Rucksack, der meinen gesamten (Schul-)Kram aufnehmen kann und in dem dann noch Platz für einen Laptop mit bis zu 17,4 Zoll ist (mein aktueller ist zwar kleiner, aber ich will den Rucksack auch länger benutzen als das Notebook, vor allem da ich finde das 15 Zoll eine schlechte Entscheidung war).

  Außerdem möchte ich, dass er von guter Qualität ist und am besten von einem Hersteller der eine lange Garantie gibt.

  So, nochmal eine Übersicht über das was der Rucksack können sollte bzw. was er haben sollte und wie er sein sollte:

  - gepolstertes und möglichst gut schützendes Laptopfach bis 17,4 Zoll


- stabiler Rucksack (d.h. nix was ohne Inhalt in sich zusammen fällt)


- gepolsterte Trageriemen


  - Platz für Schulzeug (mehrere Bücher, ein großer Ordner und anderer Kleinkram wie Taschenrechner, Block, Mäppchen etc.)

  - Platz für Maus, Netzteil, evtl. Ersatz-Akku etc.

  - Platz Pausenzeug (also von einer Flasche was zu Trinken (Minimal 1 Liter - oft aber auch mehr), über kleine Snacks (Müsli-Riegel und sowas in der Art) bis hin zur Brotzeit-Dose)

  - Kleine extra Fächer für Smartphone, Autoschlüssel, Mp3-Player etc.

  - Farbe am besten nix knalliges (schwarz, grün, blau und manche rot-Töne sind ok, wobei ich auch orange und gelb nehme, wenn es nicht gerade Neon-Gelb/Orange ist)

  - gute Verarbeitung und Qualität

  - so gut wie möglich Regen dicht

  - möglichst lange Garantie-Zeit (da ich mein Laptop/Day-Pack jeden Werktag brauche und ich schon nen Haufen Ausfälle in der Vergangenheit hatte...auch zum Teil von Marken-Zeug...wobei ich ausnahmen kenne, wie die US-Marke "Buggle Boy" von denen ich einen Rucksack habe, den ich im Jahr 1998 erworben habe, welcher immer noch Tipp-Topp ist (und das obwohl ich das Ding sehr oft zum Reisen hatte, es als Sport-Tasche miss- und gebraucht habe und es zeitweise auch als Schultasche dienen musste, wenn die wirkliche gerade Kaputt war))

  so, ihr seid dran 


Anmerkung: Preis ist erst mal egal - nur gebe ich ungern mehr als 150 Euro aus (d.h. falls ihr was bringt was teurer ist, begründet es gut)


  mfg LAX
  ps: ich habe schon ein wenig geschaut d.h. bin nicht komplett un-informiert, nur würde ich gerne sehen ob meine bisherige kleine Auswahl hier auch kommt


----------



## DarthLAX (24. September 2012)

so - comencing double posting:

sagt mal leute, lasst ihr mich gerade am ausgestreckten arm verhungern?

mfg LAX
ps: nur spass (nur ist es schon komisch, wenn sich in einem aktiven Forum nix in einem Thema tut....)


----------



## fadade (24. September 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> sagt mal leute, lasst ihr mich gerade am ausgestreckten arm verhungern?


 
Jup  

Nein natürlich nicht, jetzt wo du kurz vor dem Amoklauf bist gebe ich dann doch lieber mal meinen Senf dazu 

Also ich habe damals einfach den Erstbesten genommen, den ich gefunden habe und der halbwegs in Ordnung aussah.
Bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht, ist zwar ein recht "labberiger" Rucksack, und das Laptopfach ist auch nur eine Tasche (kein Polster oder sonstwas), aber reicht mir vollkommen. Wenn ein DIN A4-Block reinpasst und noch etwas Platz ist, dann sollten auch 17" darin Raum finden.
Meiner ist von *Deuter *und war recht günstig, gibt wohl aber auch "professionellere" da .. kannst dich ja mal umschauen 

Was jetzt das Fach angeht: Ich würde da nicht allzuviel Wert auf Polsterung legen, sondern mir vielleicht lieber noch eine (günstige) Laptoptasche - also so ein ganz einfaches Ding - dazukaufen, am besten aus _Fließ/Nylon_, oder wie das Zeug heißt.

Ansonsten kann ich auch nicht so viel sagen ... die Qualität von meinem lässt (in Extremfällen) leider zu wünschen übrig; eine Halbe Stunde Dauerregen und das Notebook in der wurde selbst in der Notebooktasche nass 
Da weiß ich allerdings auch nicht worauf man achten muss, damit man wirklich etwas wasserfestes hat. Eine einfache Lösung wäre wohl eher starke Regenfälle zu meiden 
Zu den allgemeinen Taschen: Ich fahre mit 1 Notebookfach + 1 ganz kleine Tasche (Handy, Funkmaus, ...) + 1 mittlere Tasche (Schreibzeug, Netzteil, so DIN A5-Größe) + 1 großes Fach, innen nochmal unterteil, für den Rest ganz gut.

Darüber hinaus ist mir jetzt im Laufe der Zeit ein Rucksack von einem ASUS G55V-Notebook in die Hände gekommen und muss sagen, der ist echt erste Sahne! Sehr viel stabiler, regendichter (dank Gummierung irgendwie) und "funktionaler". Allerdings ist der Boden im "Hauptfach" ziemlich dünn. Der hat ein sehr großes Hauptfach (innen nochma unterteilt) und ein Notebookfach mit einer 15"-Polsterung, bei mir jedenfalls. Nur dadurch dass der viel stabiler ist, passt auch gefühlt weniger rein, weil er sich nicht so dehnen lässt.

_____
Ende, und wer nicht gestorben ist, der kann jetzt diese Zeile auch noch lesen


----------



## DarthLAX (24. September 2012)

hm...

so kann es gehen, mein letzter kauf von Lappi-Zubehör (eine Tasche für meinen alten) hat mir zwar ne sehr gute Tasche gebracht, aber ich will halt KEINE Tasche mehr, sondern nen Rucksack, ist wenn man das ganze weiter tragen muss einfach angenehmer (zumindest wenn man nen typ ist - mädels stehen ja auf taschen, was ich so absolut nicht verstehe) 

Deshalb währe es für mich wohl eher sowas (wobei ich gelesen habe, dass das teil speziell für MAC-Books gemacht wurde (und ich hab a) keines und will b) auch keines...hab es nicht so mit apfel-firma):

http://www.amazon.de/Wenger-Carbon-...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348512933&sr=1-1

mfg LAX
ps: ziert euch net so, von euch haben doch sicher einige auch Lappi-Rucksäcke? (vor allem die Studenten hier und die die Schüler in Oberstufen, Berufsfachschulen etc. sind)


----------



## Jean95 (24. September 2012)

Hier ich 

 benutze seit fast 4 Jahren nun schon den Wenger Ibex . Hat bis jetzt Wind wetter bus und bahn überstanden ... 
 passt bis 17 zoll rein allerdings gehts auch wunderbar mit einem 15zoller wie ich ihn aktuelle verwende.

  Passen auch locker 2x 1,5 liter Flaschen rein.

 LG Jean


----------



## Olstyle (24. September 2012)

Ich bin bis jetzt mit einem "second skin", also einer eng anliegenden Neoprentasche für das Notebook, und einem beliebigem Rucksack immer prima gefahren. Das Neopren schützt vor Flüssigkeit und Kratzern, den Rest muss das NB so ab können(und tut es auch).


----------



## DarthLAX (25. September 2012)

hm - nen neopren-skin hab ich schon, aber wenn ich schon nen neuen  rucksack brauche, dann warum nicht einen mit notebook-fach nehmen, vor  allem weil der neo-skin eben nur für 15er notebooks ist und ich mir in  den nächsten 2 jahren sicher noch was größeres kaufen werde und ich  nicht weiß ob ich zum nächsten noch nen skin dazu kaufe....

Wenger?  - Ja von denen Stehen ein paar auf der Liste (u.a. der genannte)...nur  kenne ich die marke bisher halt noch nicht (auch wenn ich bisher nur  gutes gelesen habe...)

mfg LAX
ps: ausserdem sträubt sich bei  mir halt alles gegen nen billigen rucksack ohne einzelfächer etc. da ich  eh schon zur unordnung neige, dann muss das nicht noch gefördert  werden, finde ich!


----------



## fadade (26. September 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Neoprentasche


 
Das Wort habe ich gesucht!

Wie gesagt, die gibts auch für 17"er und ich finde die Kombination Neoprentasche + irgendein Rucksack einfach auch am besten 
Ansonsten hast du doch jetzt schon ein paar Vorschläge und kannst ja einfach ma einen probieren


----------



## DarthLAX (28. September 2012)

hm hab nochmal bissal geschaut (vor allem da ich will, das mich der neue rucksack bei einem - zukünftigen - laptop-kauf nicht behindert bzw. mir die größe vorschreibt (ausser 17 zoll, aber hier hat es ja auch unterschiede, wie z.B. das notebook eines freundes das in keinem der anderen 17er Rucksäcke reinpasst!)) und den hier gefunden:

Deuter Rucksack Gigant, 49 x 35 x 28: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

hat den schon wer und will über seine erfahrungen reden? (der genannte freund bekommt das ding heute und wird mir fotos schicken und mir das ding beschreiben (wohnt zu weit weg als das ich momentan da einfach hin fahren könnte)...werde dann mal berichten)

mfg LAX


----------



## DarthLAX (30. September 2012)

so - erst mal sorry für doppelposting (auch wenn es diesesmal mehr "sinn" hat als ein "push")

hab mir nämlich jetzt doch den Deuter Gigant geleistet (indirekt ist das ein "normaler" rucksack, der nur über ein gepolstertes 2tes fach verfügt, das man aber auch normal nutzen kann d.h. ordner etc. rein schmeißen, ohne das man spezielle laptop sachen damit ausleiern und kaputt machen würde. Damit bich ich damit doch recht nah dran am vorschlag einfach nen normalen rucksack zu nehmen...vor allem da ich mir zu jedem NB auch einen sleeve leisten würde (neopren ist ech nen tolles material)...vor allem, wer für 800 Euro und mehr ein notebook gekauft hat, der kann sich auch nen sleeve kaufen (vor allem da er in klassenzimmern/hörsäälen das NB auch noch vor kratzern schützt 

d.h. ich habe fertig...vorerst (bis das ding kaputt geht, was sicher irgendwann der fall sein wird...)

mfg LAX


----------



## Vadirus (2. Oktober 2013)

Hey DArthLAX,

ich muss dein altes Thema mal wieder aufwärmen  Bist du jetzt nach gut einem Jahr zufrieden mit dem Rucksack und kannst den weiterempfehlen oder eher weniger?

Bin grad auch auf der Suche in den Wirren des Internets, hab da auch schon einige Kandidaten im Auge, die als Hüter meines MacBooks in Frage kommen würden (Notebookrucksäcke günstig vom Fachhändler | Rucksack-Onlineshop.com, Nitro, Eastpak, Deuter???), will mir aber Tipps aus erster Hand holen 

Danke im Voraus (:


----------



## DarthLAX (11. Oktober 2013)

hey - sorry das ich das erst heute lese...

aber:

Ja, bin zufrieden mit meinem Deuter Rucksack  (komme gut zurecht und wenn ich nicht gerade nen bücherstapel, nen dicken ordner, sämtlichen elektro klein-kram (mp3-player, externe platte etc.) in ner box (hab dafür kleine hard-cases) und dann auch noch lappi und zubehör mitnehmen will, dann geht das...ich meine nen ordner, lappi, ein paar bücher (nicht gerade die mit denen man wen erschlagen kann, sondern halt normal dick) und nen block, das geht normal  - meist ist dann noch platz für ne pausen-box und ein getränk (aussen dran))

mfg LAX


----------



## Vadirus (17. Oktober 2013)

Hmm super, danke für den Erfahrungsbericht, gut zu wissen, behalt im Hinterkopf!


----------



## Kusarr (17. Oktober 2013)

hab das Samsung ATIV Book 8 870Z5E (15,6") und es passt super in meinen Deuter CrossCity.

Bin echt begeistert von dem teil, klare Kaufempfehlung, auch für Deuter allgemein 

PS: Laptop-Fach hat keinen Reißverschluss, sondern Klett, somit brauchste keine Angst haben, das du dein Notebook verkratzt.


----------



## 98romi (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe diesen Rucksack Zuhause und ich bin bis jetzt mit diesem Rucksack zufrieden.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0007V75CS/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1383162532&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------

